# Signing Metal and Acrylic prints?



## Tailgunner (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm having some metal prints made up and possible acrylic. So my question is what is the best way to sign this type of printing? I'm wondering if my best bet is to digitally add my signature to the image file prior to printing? Now I have looked into archival pens for metal prints that are recommend by my printer but I don't think this will go over well with acrylic. 

Thanks for the info. 

FYI: Metal prints = Aluminum and not paper.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 9, 2015)

I would think for consistency sake something added to the digital file would probably produce the best results.

So.. by metal prints, do you mean aluminum or paper?  Lol


----------



## Designer (Aug 9, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> I'm wondering if my best bet is to digitally add my signature to the image file prior to printing?


I'd say it might depend on how the prints are to be distributed.  If a paying customer is paying you, I doubt if he will want your watermark in the print.  

I wouldn't.  

Is this a one-off sale, so you can ask the customer if he/she minds the watermark?  

So if no watermark, then what?

If you just want your name attached, turn it over and sign the back using one of those paint pens.  If you just want to make sure someone knows who to call for the next big paying job, stick your business card on the back.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 9, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> I would think for consistency sake something added to the digital file would probably produce the best results.
> 
> So.. by metal prints, do you mean aluminum or paper?  Lol



Aluminum


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 9, 2015)

Designer said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if my best bet is to digitally add my signature to the image file prior to printing?
> ...




These prints are going to hang on the walls of my showroom.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 9, 2015)

I recently picked up some fine tip white paint pens, works great on metal. I had customers asking me to sign them, and I talked to a few photographers who recommended the paint pens. I was nervous so I tried it on some small metal test prints first, worked great and didn't bleed or anything- just let it dry for a while before moving the print. I ask the customer now whether they want it on the actual print, or on the back somewhere


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 10, 2015)

I've seen artists sign all kinds of works - paintings, sculptures, pottery, even quilts - so I don't understand some photographers' stand against signed prints.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2015)

JimMcClain said:


> I've seen artists sign all kinds of works - paintings, sculptures, pottery, even quilts - so I don't understand some photographers' stand against signed prints.


 Agree; if it's a fine-art print (as opposed to retail or commercial work), then it's every bit as much a piece of art as a sculpture or painting.


----------



## Light Guru (Aug 10, 2015)

Designer said:


> Tailgunner said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if my best bet is to digitally add my signature to the image file prior to printing?
> ...



A water mark and adding a digital signature are not quite the same thing. 

A watermark would be adding a logo or design to the image. 

Adding a digital signature would be simply taking your signature then digitizing it by scanning or photographing it then removing the background behind the signature and placing it in the bottom corner of the image where a regular signature would be places. 

I ad my signature digitally when I order aluminum prints and it looks just fine.


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 10, 2015)

Another thought that crosses my mind, there is no way I can duplicate my signature over and over again and it look great. So digital really appeals to me...all i have to do is get my signature right once


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 10, 2015)

Tailgunner said:


> Another thought that crosses my mind, there is no way I can duplicate my signature over and over again and it look great. So digital really appeals to me...all i have to do is get my signature right once



Spell check it.

Ya, you can thank me later.   

Lol


----------



## Rama (Jan 11, 2019)

Although the digital signature would be more "consistent" I would advise against that for a fine art piece. When each print or piece is handsigned it adds a certain authenticity and uniqueness vs a digital signature. This may not matter much but for some collectors this would be a point of contention and see digital signatures as indicative of a mass produced item. This is true especially if you are selling limited editions.


----------

